# DNS error from slave server



## cucu007 (May 3, 2011)

Dear Daemons,

I am getting a strange message in my slave DNS server.

```
client 10.14.6.242#20915: update forwarding 'ce.citytech.cuny.edu/IN' denied
```

Please tell me how to go around it and fix it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## vivek (May 3, 2011)

Check permission on master server. Are you using Bind security feature such as transaction signatures (TSIG)? If so make sure cryptographic keys are correct. Also check ACL. You will find more info in server log files.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2011)

Turn off "Register this connection's addresses in DNS" on the Windows client.


----------

